# [Kernel Pannic] No puede acceder a root

## Theasker

Como se puede ver un poco mal en esta foto el error que me sale antes de quedarse el ordenador colgado es:

vfs cannot open root device (null) or unknown-block(0 0)

Este es mi grub.conf y este es mi emerge --info

El problema estuvo al intentar pasar del kernel 3.0.6 a los superiores haciendo un make -oldconfig, pero he comprobado y están los drivers para ext2, ext3 y ext4.

No se muy bien dónde puede estar el problema.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## agdg

Encuentra las diferencias:

```
title Gentoo Linux 3.2.1-r2

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/gentoo-3.2.1-r2 vga=0x034a

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/gentoo-3.0.6 vga=0x034a

title Gentoo Linus 2.6.39-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.39-r3 root=/dev/sda5 video=CRT-1:1600x1200@85
```

¿Donde indicas la partición root en los kernel 3.x? Ains despistado...

----------

## Theasker

Ya lo había pensado volver a ponerlo, pero es que el kernel 3.0.6 si que funciona sin poner donde esta root.

----------

## agdg

Pues el error que da es claro:

 *Quote:*   

> vfs cannot open root device (null) or unknown-block(0 0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions :
> 
> ...
> ...

 

EDITO (añado): Si el kernel 3.0 funciona y el 3.2 no, es porque no tienes compilado soporte para la controladora de disco. Haz un diff a los .config de ambos kernels y revisa la salida.

----------

## Theasker

Esta es la salida que me da diff.

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que con el 3.0 el kernel arranca aunque no pongas el parámetro root=... Pero que pasa si se lo pones (root=/dev/sda5) al kernel 3.2. ¿Arranca?

----------

## agdg

Ambas configuraciones son iguales, salvo pequeñas diferencias. Aunque yo probaría a eliminar el soporte para USB 3.0 que añadiste al compilar el kernel 3.2  Si bien no debería tener nada ver, su soporte aun es experimental y puede causar conflictos.

----------

## Theasker

Ya lo he resuelto, para no complicarme la vida en ir revisando, copié el .config del 3.0.6 al directorio del 3.2 e hize un make oldconfig de nuevo, luego modifiqué el grub.conf para que salga otra vez el lugar de root=/dev/sdax y apañao, ya funciona el 3.0 sin lo de root y el 3.2 con root.

gracias y un saludo

----------

